# Homemade Stabilizer



## avid_archer (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi this is my homemade 36 inch stabilizer with v-bar and two more 10 inch stabilizers its made of light aluminum tubing and is ready for paint.


----------



## titogalvez (Jan 29, 2007)

*stabilizer*

if you still have it , how much? $ do you take pay-pal?
tito
[email protected]


----------

